# Excel, Active Setup Control Library, MISSING



## mbrittb00 (Jan 6, 2007)

First of all can anyone explain to me what the "Active Setup Control Library" is in MS Excel?

For some reason this library seems to be missing. When I go to the the Tools->References menu in Excel VBA, I notice that the "Active Setup Control Library" is marked "MISSING".

I can uncheck that reference and all my macros compile and seem to run correctly. However macros I have that run on a windows XP machine (far inferred to my new computer performance wise) in a few seconds (10-30) take upwards of 5 minutes in my new machine running Vista. Since I don't know what the Active Setup Control Library is or what it does, I wonder if that may be part of the problem.

Does anyone know how to restore a MISSING library?

My setup is as follows:

Dell Inspiron E1505
Intel Core2 Duo 2.0 Ghz processor
1 GB RAM
Windows Vista Home Premium
Microsoft Excel 2003 

Thanks,

Britt


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

What you're looking for is *Asctrls.ocx*. This is part of IE6 (and earlier). I believe if you install VBA it'll show up in case it is actually needed. You'll have to run the Office installation and select to Add components, in order to add the VBA.


----------



## mbrittb00 (Jan 6, 2007)

VBA is already there, it is just that this library is missing. Maybe reinstalling will solve the problem, but if it wasn't there from the initial install I have my doubts.

Britt


----------

